# KVM Bridge funktioniert nur in eine Richtung

## nanos

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem auf einem KVM Host.

Am Guest läuft ein WinXP und ich kann ihn auch von überall anpingen.

Vom Guest selbst komme ich maximal auf den Host.

Erst wenn ich vom Server XY einen Ping auf den Guest laufen lasse dann funktioniert auch der Ping vom Guest auf den Server XY.

Leider vergisst er anscheinend diese Route nach einiger Zeit.

Weiß jemand wo hier das Problem liegt?

Am Guest sieht die Config so aus:

```
IP_Adresse: 192.168.44.85

Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway: 192.168.44.89

DNS-Server: 192.168.44.13

```

Hier noch die Config vom Host:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
# Bonding

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1"

RC_NEED_bond0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

# Bridge

config_bond0=( "null" )

bridge_vnet0="bond0"

brctl_vnet0=( "setfd 0" "sethelo 1"  "stp off" )

RC_NEED_vnet0="net.bond0"

config_vnet0=( "192.168.44.89 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.44.255" )

routes_vnet0=( "default via 192.168.44.2" )

dns_domain_vnet0="mynet.local"

dns_servers_vnet0="192.168.44.13 213.33.99.70"

```

----------

